# Does Shepherd's Pie Contain Gluten?



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Does it? I don't think so but im not 100% sure.


----------



## MommyMichele (May 2, 2006)

You can certainly make it gluten free. It's just meat and veggies in a sauce/gravy, covered by mashed potatoes, I think. I've made that and called it shepherd's pie anyway.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

If it's purchased somewhere, it probably does, there's probably flour to thicken the sauce.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

When I make it, I use flour to thicken the gravy. You could certainly make it GF though.


----------

